# Evtl. einen Bikepark in Franken aufziehen



## Ganion (24. Juli 2007)

Hoi Jungs,

ich habe evtl. eine Möglichkeit für einen Bikepark in Franken inkl. bestehender Liftanlage, die man aber anpassen müsste - würde aber evtl. der Betreiber machen.

Möglich wäre an dem Hang sicherlich diverse Abfahrten und Baumöglichkeiten - inkl. einer Bike-Bar vor Ort.

Jetzt natürlich die Frage - gibt es überhaupt eine Möglichkeit so etwas inkl. Versicherung dauerhaft zu betreiben oder ist das schon von Anfang an zum Scheitern verurteilt?

Natürlich bräuchte es auch noch ein paar ernsthafte Organisatoren und Bauer dafür - und da sehe ich das Problem - wer kann so etwas überhaupt zuverlässig bewirtschaften?


----------



## kletteraffe (25. Juli 2007)

> wer kann so etwas überhaupt zuverlässig bewirtschaften?



Ich mach die Buchhaltung 

Wo willste das machen? Entenberg? Den wollte ich mir schon untern Nagel reißen hrhr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ganion (25. Juli 2007)

Na ja - das Problem ist ja eher, dass ich zu einem Betreiben eines solchen Parks keine Zeit habe... wohl aber eigentlich Lust - nur was wirft das auch ab - nach Versicherung und Betreibergebühr?

Von dem her, könnte ich mir vorstellen schon auch "Wochenend"-Zuständigkeit zu übernehmen - aber alleine kann ich sowas nicht stämmen.

Und nein - es ist ein anderes Areal, mit schon sehr guter Infrastruktur...also Lifte und Bewirtschaftung ist vorhanden....


----------



## Stylo77 (25. Juli 2007)

es wäre schon gut zu wissen wo !
wie soll man sonnst beurteilen ob der hang was hergibt ?


----------



## Ganion (25. Juli 2007)

Klar - das wäre dann die Bewertung des Geländes... muss ich mal klären, ob wir damit jetzt schon rausgehen.

Wichtig ist aber ja eigentlich, ob das Betreiben eines solchen Bikeparks überhaupt machbar ist - und ob das dann eher die Sache eines Vereins sein sollte oder einzelne Personen.

ich habe bei solchen Projekten schon zu oft sehen müssen, dass dann sich schnell die Aktiven zurückziehen, weil es schon eine Menge Arbeit ist....

Von dem her muss man vielleicht umformulieren:
Gibt es einen Verein oder einzelne, die das Betreiben eines Bikeparks als realisitisch sehen? 
Als Rahmen kann man ja mal sagen:
Gelände zur Gestaltung am Hang in verschiedensten Schwierigkeitsstufen ist vorhanden.
Schleppliftanlage kann angepasst werden.... was genau man da machen müsste weiss ich aber auch noch nicht - evtl. hat da jemand mehr Ahnung davon...?


----------



## reo-fahrer (25. Juli 2007)

schau mal, dass du Kontakt mit dem Betreiber von Steinach in Kontakt kommst. Ich war vor dem IXS-Cup in Ilmenau am Samstag dort zum fahren und dank des tollen Wetters  hatte ich mich ne ganze Weile mit ihm unterhalten. Er war da sehr offen und aufgeschlossen, was Infos und möglichen Verbesserungen der Strecke angeht. Frag den einfach mal, wie das in Steinach aussieht, wie es dort mit dem Betrieb, Kosten, Versicherung etc. aussieht. Nen Schlepplift haben die übrigens auch  

Oder schreib ersatzweise halt mal ein paar andere Parks in D an. 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## kletteraffe (25. Juli 2007)

Ok - lassen wir mal die Geeignetheit des Geländes mal außen vor.

Mir kommen zwei Versionen in den Sinn:

1. Verein
Dazu sind schon mal mind. 7 Leute nötig (oder 5 - weiß ich net ausm Stegreif). Da muss man dann einen zum König ernennen und sich alles selbst erkämpfen - Versicherung, Satzung und und und.
Oder man schließt sich nem örtlichen Verein an und macht ne Fahrradabteilung. An die Versicherung des Vereins könnte man sich eventuell anschließen. Die Versicherung wird wahrscheinlich nur Mitglieder abdecken, womit es schon mal schwieriger wird den Park/die Strecken für Externe zugänglich zu machen. Wie willst du unbefugte Nutzung kontrollieren. Den Liftbetreiber muss man auch irgendwie mit rein packen ne 

2. Selbst mit Blick aufs Wirtschaftliche
Zu viele Köche verderben den Brei - das ist schon mal klar. Es sollte max. ne handvoll Leute sein, die an einem Strang ziehn. Leute die bsp. helfen Strecken sinnvoll zu gestalten und arbeiten bekommen meinetwegen ne Saisonkarte für lau - jedoch kein Recht sich einzumischen, weil dann die Streiterei los geht. Wie schmal der Grat ist, hab ich mal in nem Thread zur Abflughalle gelesen, weil der Eintritt vielen zu hoch war/ist.
Jedenfalls sollten damit die anfallenden Kosten gedeckt werden. Inwie weit damit Geld verdient werden kann und v.a. wieviel ist mMn im jetzigen Stadium nicht korrekt prognostizierbar. Wenn ich da mitmachen würde, dann würde ich mir auch Ziele setzen und Ergebnisse erwarten (bin halt Kaufmann). Auf so halbseidenes hab ich mal gar keine Lust - wenn dann professionell 

Nochmal in kurz:
Verein --> nix Ganzes - nix Halbes

Man selbst --> ohne Konzept und klare Linie gehts nicht


----------



## Ganion (25. Juli 2007)

Das Problem ist doch am Ehesten die mangelnde Zeit - eigentlich musst du den Park ja auch Betreiben - d.h. am Wochenende und noch ausgewählte Abende.

Da muss dann auch immer jemand vor Ort sein und die Sache leiten.

Die Versicherungsgeschichte kannst du bei einem Verein über eine Tagesmitglidschaft abfangen - haben wir auch Motorsport-Rennen so gemacht.

Konzept etc. kriegt man hin - die Kosten wären wahrscheinlich tragbar - wobei auch da jemand das Holz etc. bezahlen muss.

Das Absperren gegen unerlaubte Fremdnutzung ist ja fast nicht machbar, wenn man keinen grossen Zaun darum baut.

.... aber guter Thread - genau die Infos wollte ich mal zusammentragen....


----------



## DH-Virus (25. Juli 2007)

Meines Wissens nach ,soll am Ochsenkopf in nächster Zeit einiges geplant,so ist neben dem Ausbau der DH/Freeridestrecke mit einigen Umfahrungen in Anlehnung an den Bikepark in SPICAK /CZ,  am Geiersberg eine Fourcross/Slopstyle strecke bereits fest in Planung. Am Oko sollen auch weitere Strecke verschiedener Charaktere entstehen. Dabei sollen neben Northshore- Spielplatz auch was für Anfänger/ Familie entstehen.Insgesamt ist ein radsportzentrum mit vielfältigen Entfaltungsmöglichkeiten geplant. Bikeverleih hat ja bereits geöffnet. Daher ist ein aähnliches Project in der Nähe riskant. 

Wirtschaftliches Interesse hätte in erster Linie euer Liftbetreiber,ob der bereit ist dafür auch was zu tun.???    Grüße Detlev


----------



## Ganion (25. Juli 2007)

Na ja - das ist auf jeden Fall auch eine wichtige Info.

Hast du ne Ahnung, wann das Live gehen soll?


----------



## TINOB. (26. Juli 2007)

Hallo ,

in erster Linie steht da ein Lift und der gehört jemanden der damit ich denke mal im Winter Geld verdient.
Und genauso kann er das auch im Sommer machen.
Jetzt geht es natürlich um Strecken, sind diese auf einem Gebiet auf dem auch schon Schipisten sind braucht man schon mal keine Nutzungsänderung beantragen( für kommerzielle Nutzung muss man Wald- oder Wiesen umwandeln)
Streckenbautechnisch gibt es viele Leute die sich da auskennen . . .
Die rechtlichen Sachen liegen in der Verantwortung des Betreibers.
Ähnlich eines Wintersportgebietes.
Firma - Geschäftsführer - Angestellte - Kunden - oder so . . .
Bleiben ein paar Fragen:

Wieviel Höhenmeter ?
Wieviel Personen pro Stunde ?
Welche Arten von Strecken ?
und und und . . .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kletteraffe (26. Juli 2007)

DH-Virus schrieb:


> Wirtschaftliches Interesse hätte in erster Linie euer Liftbetreiber,ob der bereit ist dafür auch was zu tun.???



Naja, das is ja erst mal die Grundvoraussetzung. Ohne die würde er sich ja gar nicht drauf einlassen. Was er tun muss ist das Ding zu betreiben - wenn er das ordentlich auf die Reihe kriegt, dann soll er dafür auch entsprechend entlohnt werden.


----------



## micmue (11. August 2007)

Moin Biker,

sagt mal was zu Bikepark Spicak, würde mich interessieren?
Wie sieht das Streckennetz aus und was genau wird da geplant (4cross, Slopestyle?) und wann umgesetzt und gebastelt. Komm aweng weit her und will nicht umsonst hinfahren. Lohnt sichs jetzt schon, bzw. Anfang Oktober?

Danke für Antworten


Ride On

da Micha


----------



## reo-fahrer (11. August 2007)

schau mal auf die letzten 10 Seiten des Freeriden im Fichtelgebirge-Thread, da waren ein paar von den Lettenbrüdern in Spicak. Auf alle Fälle hat der schon offen und ist den Aussagen in dem Thread nach ziemlich nett.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## DH-Virus (25. August 2007)

@micmue: sho moa unta www.spicak.cz/deutsch/indexL2.php  .Doa findst alls,wasd wissn mußt. Is aaf jedn Fall absolut goil-für jedm fahrboar,je schneller umso anspruchsvoller ,viele Kurven- alls Anlieger- boar Steine ,boar Wurzeln, sprünge alles easy.
Von Zwicke net der nächste Weg,aber üban langes Wochenende sehr goat mim Bsuch am Gaiskopf zu verbinden.-ca 30km auseinand. Bin wahrscheinlich am 2.Sept.WE wida unten.Viel Spaß


----------



## i_lp (27. August 2007)

was ist denn mit dem ding in ansbach? gibts den schon nicht mehr? bin grad erst hier hingezogen und arbeite mich grad erst in die materie und die umgebung ein.

klick-klack


----------



## thaper (31. August 2007)

jo naja is eher für dirt und dualer. rund um treuchtlingen gibt es wunderbares gelände für einen bikepark.. bin öfters dort am dhlen. echt sehr geil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

